# Gaining weight on a low income



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

One problem I have right at the moment is that I have not got much money to spend on food, about 40-50 quid a week if im lucky, until I find a job. Due to this I find myself losing weight, what are some cheap things I can eat to get decent nutrition, they dont have to be fancy or even taste good, just be edible and affordable.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

aldi mate and make friends with the local butchers


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

iceland chicken breast 2pound per bag.tuna cans from aldi.49p per can.cheap oats and rice.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Lets think this through like a banker would, you build after exercising and whilst resting, so concentrate on eating as much as you can then, now the food, eggs, milk, cheese and any bogoffs you see, even if the rest of the meals are light make the last one count, life is not perfect


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Earl-Hickey said:


> One problem I have right at the moment is that I have not got much money to spend on food, about 40-50 quid a week if im lucky, until I find a job. Due to this I find myself losing weight, what are some cheap things I can eat to get decent nutrition, they dont have to be fancy or even taste good, just be edible and affordable.


£50 will buy a lot of economy food. If you have a friend who can access Costco, even cheaper.


----------



## Maccy_89 (Jun 25, 2011)

£50 a week will do u mate, not including supplements. low gi carbs like rice and oats especially are cheap and they'd be ur staples.

as for fats peanut butter is a couple of quid for a large jar at the supermarket and chicken is around £4.50 for 3 servings at asda. I usually spend about £35 a week on food and thats all my proteins/fats/carbs covered (minus the post workout/protein supplements)


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

iceland 15 large eggs £1.50 - asda beans 25p - 3 packs of chicken breasts for £10 in asda then buy lots of veg and cheese


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Frozen mince.

Eggs.

Full fat milk cartons.6 litres for about £4.

Tuna.

Oats.

Pasta.

Frozen blueberries/strawberrys, 3 boxes for £5 from tesco!mmmm!

Tesco are doing 4 meat packets of fresh meat for £12! So that's mince(2 meals), turkey breasts(3 meals), steak(2 meals), chicken breast(2 meals), excellent value for money!

5kg spuds for about £5.

Frozen brocolli and green beans.

AND LOADS MORE DEALS!

Basically you can eat well for roughly £30-£50 a week mate.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

eggs and cheap tuna


----------



## Hater (Jul 11, 2011)

full fat milk and eggs, the ASDA near where I live always reduces their cooked chickens at the same time of day (6 o clock) which means I can get a whole chicken for 2 pounds


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Earl-Hickey said:


> One problem I have right at the moment is that I have not got much money to spend on food, about 40-50 quid a week if im lucky, until I find a job. Due to this I find myself losing weight, what are some cheap things I can eat to get decent nutrition, they dont have to be fancy or even taste good, just be edible and affordable.


When things are tight its easy

Porridge and eggs and you can take the bird out for a drink with the change!!

Rep


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

On a budget myself.

The main items in my diet are

Wheetabix

Milk

Mince

Tinned tuna

Mackerel fillets

Baby potatoes

Rice

Pasta

Frozen veg

None of the above are expensive and all good. Mackerel is awesome. You can pick up 4 fillets for about 2 quid if you shop around


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Also go to the bargain bit of your local supermarket. Tesco by me have some really good stuff in there some times. £2.20 packs of fillets the other day for 80p cos they had a short shelf life


----------



## ajdriver (Jul 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Frozen mince.
> 
> Eggs.
> 
> ...


what are your portion sizes on those chicken breasts in the 4 for £12 from tesco btw if they only last 2 meals??


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

You must be a very large individual? £40 a week on food is plenty for the average person, even if you are trying to put on weight. Unless all your meals come from restaurants or Waitrose.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont know if theres a makro near you but 5kg chicken breasts are only 20quid,5 dozen large eggs are 4.50!then from the likes of morrisons you can get 750ml evoo for around 2.50,oats and rice are dirt cheap...I shop on a budget but like to get good meat and those are the best ive found,not pumped full of water or salt!Also,pilchards from morrisons can be bought for about 30p...full of protein and really good for you!You can easily shop on 50quid a week mate,just spend wisely...


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

porrige oats are well cheap, clean & nutriuos.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Farmfoods do 3kg of chicken for £10


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Farmfoods do 3kg of chicken for £10


Breasts that is! And legs and thighs are massive bag for few quid


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ajdriver said:


> what are your portion sizes on those chicken breasts in the 4 for £12 from tesco btw if they only last 2 meals??


150g mate


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone recommending buying any meat from anywhere but a butchers is retarded. £20 - £30 for 20kg of chicken breast from most butchers.

Then he still has £20 to spend on veg, rice, pasta, tuna, condiments and canned products.

Wish i had £50 a week for food, i get away with £20 a week on food.... i just buy monthly so i can buy in bulk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

now somehow i doubt you can get 20kg of chicken breast for £20


----------

